# Moving To Ontario – What Will The Future Hold?



## Hannah3

If Dubai is the land of opportunity, Canada is now the second among the best place to live in. Because of its low crime rate, good living standards, people are nice and friendly and of coures georgraphically speaking its on the part of the globe wherein you can almost see USA which lots of people want to visit. Getting a visa in Canada is not easy specially if you are an Asian or maybe its just me that I am saying this. According to my friends who work and now living in there after 3 yrs they finally have the privilege to apply for their resident permanent visa. Wherever place which you are moving I think the first months of adjustment is really hard but its part of the adventure. I don't know but some people really wanted to find themselve by starting alone away from their family and friends. visit thephilippinesandme.com and you will know what I am talking about. Its about a journey of a single guy decided to move in the well not in Canada but Philippines in about a year or so.

http://thephilippinesandme.com/


----------

